# InternetExplorer 8 kennt kein localhost?



## thoser (30. April 2009)

Hallo,

ist das nur bei mir der Fall oder kann der IE8 unter XP Pro wirklich localhost nicht auflösen?


----------



## mgraf (30. April 2009)

Schon versucht folgendes einzugeben:
*http://*localhost

ansonsten sollte die IP funktionieren: 127.0.0.1


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2009)

Hast du mal in deine hosts Datei geschaut ob dort der Eintrag für localhost existiert?

Die Datei ist zu finden unter "C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc" und folgende Zeile sollte sie enthalten


```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```


----------



## thoser (30. April 2009)

alles schon probiert, in der hosts die Zeile aus- und wieder einkommentiert, mit vorangestelltem http:// und ohne.
Mit der 127.0.0.1 klappts, war ja auch klar. Aber so wichtig ist das ja auch nicht, denn ich benutze FireFox.
Es fiel mir nur auf, weil die Admin-Konsole vom Websphere-Server explizit den Internet Explorer startet mit localhost in der Adresszeile.
BTW: mit dem Vorgänger lief es.


----------

